# Mittelklasse Gaming-PC ~ 700€



## Willey (3. März 2012)

*Mittelklasse Gaming-PC ~ 700€*

Hallöchen, 

wie im Titel schon beschrieben, bin ich gerade auf der Suche nach einem neuen Gaming Pc, für eine Freundin von mir für ~ 700 Euro!
Es soll wirklich nur fürs zocken sein und wenn möglich auch n paar Jährchen laufen. 

Sie meinte sie wolle sich einen auf AGANDO Shop bestellen, hab mir auch direkt 2 Links rausgesucht, zu 2 Komplett Systemen, die meiner Meinung nach auch vollkommen auf Ihre Bedürfnisse zugeschnitten sind. (hauptsächlich für tera online bla) 

Einmal der AGANDO Shop - Gaming-PC AGANDO agua 1050x6 Gamers Edition AGANDO fuego 2600i7 warrior 104462 für 699€

und einmal der AGANDO Shop - Gaming-PC AGANDO agua 1055x6 Gamers Edition AGANDO agua 1055x6 battlestar 104452 für 719€


Je nachdem wie die Beurteilungen ausfallen, würde ich die Teile auch einzeln auf Hardwareversand.de vergleichen und bestellen, selbst zusammenklatschen, was in jedem Fall billiger ist.
Was haltet ihr davon? Völliger Dreck oder brauchbar? Ich bin fertig Systemen ja immer etwas skeptisch gegenüber eingestellt.. ^^



Liebe Grüße


----------



## Zocker15xD (3. März 2012)

Die AGANDO-Systeme schauen zwar auf den ersten Blick sehr billig aus, sind sie aber dann doch nicht. Wie du schon vorgeschlagen hast...am besten ist es immernoch, du stellst dir den PC aus Einzelteilen z.B. bei Hardwareversand zusammen, und lässt ihn dann entweder zusammenbauen oder baust ihn selbst zusammen...und dabei kannst du dir auch jedes Teil genau aussuchen. Bei AGANDO verbauen sie z.B. eher billigere u. lautere Versionen voon Grafikkarten o.ä...

Ich kann dir ggf. gerne für ca. 700 Euro was bei HWV zusammenstellen...


----------



## Willey (4. März 2012)

Das wäre echt super, wenn du dir die Zeit nehmen magst! Kannst mir auch gerne eine private Nachricht zukommen lassen. Oder einfach hier antworten. Haha

Danke schon mal im voraus, sehr nett!


----------



## Zocker15xD (4. März 2012)

Soo, das wäre zb eine empfehlenswerte Zusammenstellung:

hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - AMD Phenom II X4 970 Black Edition - 125 Watt, Sockel AM3
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Scythe Katana 3, f
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - ASRock 970 Extreme3, AM3+, ATX
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - 8GB-Kit Corsair XMS3 DDR3-1333 CL9
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Gigabyte GeForce GTX 560 Ti, 1GB GDDR5, PCI-Express
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Samsung SpinPoint F3 500GB, SATA II (HD502HJ)
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Enermax Pro82+ 525W
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Xigmatek Midgard, ATX, ohne Netzteil, schwarz
=> ca. 710 Euro

Da du nix von Win7 erwähnt hast, geh ich mal davon aus, dass du noch ne Lizenz übrig hast.
Und wenn du was gegen selbst zusammenbauen hast, dann würde das nochmal 20 Euro extra kosten


----------



## Willey (4. März 2012)

Danke schon mal für die schnelle Antwort. Nen Kumpel meinte gerade, dass das Mainboard Leistungs technisch zusammenbrechen würde mit der ganzen Hardware. Hat er da recht oder keine Ahnung? haha 
Ich möchte nur alle Möglichkeiten durchgehen und Probleme ausschließen. 

Schönes Wochenende erstmal


PS: Kannst du mir ein DvD Laufwerk (inc. Brenner) empfehlen? Ein Standartteil halt.


----------



## Zocker15xD (4. März 2012)

nabend, 

...Nein, das is natürlich totaler Unsinn. Von sowas hab ich bei dem Board noch nie gehört.^^ 
Nur um sicherzugehen, hab ich mir mal sämtliche Kundenrezensionen durchgelesen...und andere Leute haben ähnliche Konfiguration wie die von oben und damit keine Probleme. 

Laufwerk: hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - LG GH22NS50/70/90 bare schwarz


----------



## Herbboy (4. März 2012)

Ein Board kann unmöglich irgendwie "zusammenbrechen", so was gibt es nicht - außer vielleicht man würde eine ungeeignete CPU darauf betreiben, die nicht offizielle zugealssen ist. Bei AMD-Boards mit dem 970-Chipsatz kannst du immer jede aktuelle AMD-CPU für Sockel AM3 betreiben. Ist also überhaupt kein Problem.

Alternative: ein bisschen mehr ausgeben und dann einen Intel i5-2400 oder 2500 nehmen, dazu ein passendes Board. Macht ca 50€ Unterschied in der Summe. Der Rest könnte dann so bleiben.


----------



## Willey (6. März 2012)

Okay danke nochmal für die Hilfe, ich werde die Zusammenstellung nochmal umändern, da passt aufm näheren Blick etwas nicht.

1. Passt die Grafikkarte nicht zum CPU 
und 2. Das Mainboard unterstützt nur SATA III Festplatten, die oben genannte ist aber nur SATA II

Werd mir ne Graka von ATI raussuchen und ne andere Festplatte, da gibts ja auch ganz gute alternativen!


greetz


----------



## Lukecheater (6. März 2012)

zu 1. Der CPU ist es vollkommen egal ob auf der Grafikkarte AMD oder nvidea draufsteht.
zu 2. Wenn auf dem Mainboard draufsteht, dass es  SATA III unterstützt, dann unterstützt es auch SATA I und SATA II.


----------



## Herbboy (6. März 2012)

Ja, in der Tat:

1. Bei den Grafikkarten ist es egal, welche CPU Du hast. Es gibt nämlich "sogar" Intel-Mainboards, die mit Crossfirefähigkeit werben (das heißt: zwei AMD-Grafikkarten zusammen gleichzeitig nutzen), und es gibt auch AMD-Mainboards, die mit SLI werben (das ist das gleiche wie Crossfire, nur für Nvidia-Grafikkarten)

2. SATA ist untereinander voll kompatibel. Und Festplatten sind ohnehin nicht schneller als SATA1, daher ist es sogar egal, ob Du eine Festplatte mit SATA1, 2 oder 3 nimmst.


----------



## Zocker15xD (6. März 2012)

Willey schrieb:


> Okay danke nochmal für die Hilfe, ich werde die Zusammenstellung nochmal umändern, da passt aufm näheren Blick etwas nicht.
> 
> 1. Passt die Grafikkarte nicht zum CPU
> und 2. Das Mainboard unterstützt nur SATA III Festplatten, die oben genannte ist aber nur SATA II
> ...


 
Ob Intel+AMD/ATI, Intel+Nvidia oder AMD+Nivida ist wirklich vollkommen egal. Und SATA3 ist abwärtskompatibel zu SATA2...

Ich empfehle dir doch keine Teile, die inkompatibel sind..^^


----------



## Willey (6. März 2012)

Danke danke, ich wollt nur mal sicher gehen.. Mein Kumpel glaubt mir das nicht. Ich bin mir schon sicher, dass ihr hier mir keinen scheiß andreht. Dann hat er wohl weniger Plan, als er denkt. :p 

DANKE


----------



## Herbboy (6. März 2012)

Willey schrieb:


> Danke danke, ich wollt nur mal sicher gehen.. Mein Kumpel glaubt mir das nicht. Ich bin mir schon sicher, dass ihr hier mir keinen scheiß andreht. Dann hat er wohl weniger Plan, als er denkt. :p
> 
> DANKE


 
Zum Beweis unter anderem: Mainboards/AMD Sockel AM3+ (DDR3) mit Besonderheiten: SLI | Geizhals.at Deutschland die sind für AMD-CPUs, und unten hab ich angekreuzt als Filter "SLI", und das wäre ja, wenn man zwei Nvidia-Karten zusammen betreibt. www.hardware4u.de / Glossar - SLI

Und hier aktuelle Intel-Boards, die wiederum Crossfire können (hab ich ebenfalls angekreuzt): Mainboards/Intel Sockel 1155 (DDR3) mit Besonderheiten: CrossFire | Geizhals.at Deutschland und crossfire ist ja wie gesagt das gleiche wie SLI, nur für AMD-Karten www.hardware4u.de / Glossar - Crossfire

oder hier "sogar" Mainboards für AMD, aber mit Nvidia-Chipsatz UND zum großen Teil auch mit eingebauter Nvidia-Onboardgrafikkarte: Mainboards/AMD Sockel AM3 (DDR3) mit Chipsatz: GeForce 6100/GeForce 6150/GeForce 7025/nForce 520/nForce 630a/nForce 720D/nForce 750a SLI/nForce 980a SLI | Geizhals.at Deutschland


Wenn es jetzt stimmen würde, was Dein Freund glaubt, dann wäre das ja so, als würde man für ein Auto mit Benzin-Motor zusätzlich einen Tank für Dieselkraftstoff mitliefern  


Es gibt noch nicht einmal Vorteile rein softwaremäßig, wenn man zB eine Nvidia-Karte nimmt, nur weil das Board auch einen Nvidia-Chipsatz ha, obwohl der Gedanke wiederum noch nicht mal ganz abwegig wäre. Aber ansonsten ist es bei PCs immer so: wenn eine Karte/CPU/RAM-Riegel in einen Slot passt, dann ist dasd auch bis auf wenige Sonderfälle voll kompatibel.


----------



## Volvicz (7. März 2012)

Hat er ne Geschlechtsumwandlung gemacht oder warum ist es auf einmal EIN Freund und nicht mehr, wie im Ausgangspost, EINE Freundin??? 
Die hier vorgeschlagenen Komponenten sind auf jeden Fall ausreichend und gut, kannste problemlos zuschlagen.... 
BTW kaufe meine Teile immer bei mindfactory, die sind meist noch einen Ticken billiger...


----------

